# L.F.T.S. 10/16



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in and ready. Should be able to hear them coming it's cold and quiet. 28 in birch run deer should be on the move. Phons going in the pocket. Good luck everyone...


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

John Hine said:


> Anyone know if we’re still expecting a shutdown? Or did it already happen?


Shhhhh maybe @Steve forgot. Don't bring it up JH!!!
Good luck & shoot straight everyone! Wish I was out there with ya, they should be on the move!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck fellas. It looks like a perfect morning. Stuck working this morning. Have an 11:00 with my boss so should be campward bound to Mecosta by noon. Save a couple for me.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Nuthin yet cept a Big old raccoon in a maple tree!!!


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

1 button head so far


----------



## Tarzan1488 (May 23, 2017)

Good Luck brothers and sisters of the Arrow!

Heading up tonight northern michigan for the weekend hunt! Hoping for fresh sign!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got deer moving everywhere. One young stud wants some action but he isn't getting any. I'll give him an A fir effort though.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Snow is hitting the ground in Boyne City. Wish I was in the stand but that won’t happen until this weekend. Good luck out there!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful morning, good luck to those who made it out


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Perfect morning in Ottawa county. In the stand I have killed 2 bucks from in the past 3 years it feels right! Already had a single pass to my north but to dark yet to see what it was. 
Taking my 5 year old nephew out tonight to hunt from my shack. His first hunt and he is geeked.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 nice bucks and 6-8 doe so far.
They’re on their feet


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We got snow coming down, it's beautiful morning. Let's see what happens.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Had one nice buck out of range, tried calling but not sure he heard me. Looking good so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Slow so far in Ottawa, hopefully once the sun comes over the trees the movement will pick up


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

TJD said:


> View attachment 588659


Hell of a pass!!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice morning frost on the ground in alcona co 3 doe’s and a fawn so far!
Good luck and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Frosty!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

For some reason the deer are sleeping in on my property. Nothing moving.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

TJD said:


> View attachment 588659


That guys gonna be a stud!


----------

